# Είχε διαφύγει της προσοχής ή είχε διαφύγει την προσοχή;



## unique (Dec 17, 2013)

Είχε διαφύγει της προσοχής ή είχε διαφύγει την προσοχή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

Οι απαντήσεις, δυστυχώς, σπάνια είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρες (όπως ξέρεις, άλλωστε) :):

ΛΚΝ, λήμμα διαφεύγω: *β.* για κτ. που περνά απαρατήρητο, που δε γίνεται αντιληπτό ή γνωστό: _Όλα τα παρακολουθεί, τίποτε δεν του διαφεύγει. Πώς μου διέφυγε αυτό το γεγονός; Δεν πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει το γεγονός ότι Διαφεύγει κτ. την προσοχή μου / (σε λόγια σύνταξη) διαφεύγει της προσοχής μου._

Επομένως, η ορθή απάντηση είναι: εξαρτάται.


----------



## unique (Dec 17, 2013)

Νομίζω, δόκτορα ότι με κάλυψες απόλυτα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα, χωρίς να κοιτάξω τα λεξικά, ότι, άσχετα με τη χρήση, το «διαφεύγω της προσοχής» αναπόφευκτα βρομάει λογιοτατισμό.

Αλλά, κοιτάζοντας τα λεξικά, θα πω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ απορρίπτει τη γενική:

*διαφεύγει της προσοχής; *
Λανθασμένη χρήση. Το σωστό: *διαφεύγει την προσοχή*: _Δεν διαφεύγει την προσοχή μας η δυσκολία που παρουσιάζει η επίλυση τού θέματος_. Ήτοι το _διαφεύγω_ συντάσσεται με αιτιατική (πβ. _διαφεύγω τον κίνδυνο, τη σύλληψη_ κ.λπ.).


----------



## Irini (Dec 17, 2013)

Αν το πάρουμε από γραμματικής άποψης, και στ' Αρχαία, το "διαφεύγω" με αιτιατική συντασσόταν. Τώρα αν θέλουμε να δώσουμε στο "διαφεύγω της προσοχής" το στάτους φράσης, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Καλά που δεν μου 'τυχε να χρειαστεί να επιμεληθώ κείμενο μ' αυτό τον όρο!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Πάντως, αν έγραφα στον καθαρευουσιάνο συνταγματάρχη μου στα χρόνια της χούντας και ήθελα να του εξηγήσω ότι διέφυγε την προσοχή μου ότι η πόρτα του κήπου ήταν ανοιχτή και έτσι βγήκε ο σκύλος του στο δρόμο και τον πάτησε αυτοκίνητο, τότε είναι πιθανό ότι θα του έλεγα «διέφυγε της προσοχής μου [...] και ο σκύλος εξήλθε εις τον δρόμο» κτλ κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

...ο κύων εξήλθε επί της αμαξιτής οδού, Νικέλιε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Ε, καλά, δεν ήταν και φρικιό ο άνθρωπος!


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2013)

...
Νομίζω πως είναι παρόμοια περίπτωση με του _διέλαθε_ που συχνά συντάσσεται με γενική (σωστά ή λανθασμένα; δείτε στο νήμα: *διαλανθάνω της προσοχής*) και το πήρε και το _διαφεύγω _η σαρωτική μπάλα του λογιοτατισμού (ή του ενωμοταρχισμού).

Από εκείνο το νήμα, τότε: 


nickel said:


> Altavista:
> διέλαθε της προσοχής - 730 ευρήματα
> διέλαθε την προσοχή - 30 ευρήματα
> [...]
> ...



Σήμερα, γνήσια διαδικτυακά ευρήματα (όχι μοναδικά όμως· περιλαμβάνονται και τα διπλότυπα λόγω αντιγραφής):

"διέλαθε της προσοχής" - 254
"διέλαθε την προσοχή" - 66
"διέλαθε την προσοχήν" - 15 [έτσι· αν αρτυστείς, να είν' αρνί ;-\]

"διέφυγε της προσοχής" - 301 
"διέφυγε την προσοχή" - 107 
"διέφυγε την προσοχήν" - 38 [έτσι· ή παπάς παπάς ή ζευγάς ζευγάς ;-\]

Οι διαφορές ίσως να οφείλονται στο ότι τα παλιά ευρήματα ήταν αλταβιστιές, ενώ τα σημερινά γκουγκλιές.



nickel said:


> *Τίποτα δεν διαλανθάνει της προσοχής μας / την προσοχή μας. Nothing goes unnoticed.* ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2013)

...
Και μια σαραντακιά, με την οποία συντάσσομαι, γενικά και αιτιολογημένα:

Πράγματι, στα αρχαία, και το διέλαθε και το διέφυγε συντάσσονται με αιτιατική: διέλαθε/διέφυγε την προσοχή. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης (τουλάχιστο στην έκδοση που έχω μπροστά μου) συστήνει να συντάσσονται επίσης με αιτιατική και στα σημερινά ελληνικά, και το διαφεύγω και το διαλανθάνω. Όμως, ενώ μπορείς να πεις, σε σημερινά ελληνικά, “ο δράστης διαφεύγει την σύλληψη”, το βρίσκω… ελαφρώς περσικό να πεις-γράψεις: “το γεγονός διέφυγε την προσοχή μου”. Ή θα πω “διέφυγε από” ή θα πω ξέφυγε, ή “μου διέφυγε” -άλλωστε, αν ήταν ζωντανή στα σημερινά ελληνικά η χωρίς πρόθεση χρήση του διαφεύγω δεν θα λέγαμε “μου διέφυγε” αλλά “με διέφυγε”.

Ακόμα περισσότερο αυτά ισχύουν για το “διέλαθε”. Η χρήση “διέλαθε την προσοχή” είναι σωστή στα αρχαία. Στα νέα ελληνικά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει σωστός τρόπος να το πούμε, όσο κι αν αυτό που λέω ακούγεται παραδοξολογία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

Για να είμαστε σαφείς: σήμερα, τα πράγματα ξεφεύγουν από την προσοχή μας... :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό, και στο λήμμα *διαλανθάνω *και στο λήμμα *διαφεύγω* δίνεται η αιτιατική, ενώ η γενική αναφέρεται πως είναι εσφαλμένη.


----------

